# Severum Fry



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

My Severum laid eggs about 2 weeks ago. The eggs all hatched and the parents seem to be doing a good job of raising the fry. My problem is, I do not have a cycled tank to move them to. I have a 5 gal cycling. My question for everyone is. How long will the parents continue to protect the fry. I mean they are doing a great job. It is to the point now that the fry can swim around the tank a bit and the parents keep them perfectly protected. I am afraid one day I will come home and they will have just given up though. I would like to move some of the fry to the smaller tank to be on the safe side but leave a good majority of them in the 75 gallon because it is so much fun watching them be parents.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well you could try one of those fry nets that hang off the side of your tank until your 5 gallon is cycled. but congrats!!! what kind of severum do you have?


----------



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought about one of those. I will take a look at them while I am at the LFS tonight. I have a pair of green severum. They are in the freshwater photo section. I have a picture of the male and female with the fry there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my question has been answered. All of the fry are gone. I am going to buy a 29 gallon for just the pair of them. I think it will be great to watch them raise fry without the worry of all the other fish.

What would be a good substrate to bring out the color in these fish. The male, when he is eating gets really beautiful colors in him.


----------

